# Automatic character concept generator



## sexualtrepan (May 26, 2010)

Because thinking up concepts yourself is just too hard!

http://asbestosnow.bravehost.com/oc.html

I wrote this up to randomly choose a gender, nationality, trait, occupation and species.  If you want a human character, just... ignore the species part.

Also sorry about all the ads :T


----------

